# How does your School Smell



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2003)

Do students and guests come in with that look on their face.. holding their noses?

What are some tips you can offer to keep the stinky sweaty smell down in closed quarters.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 13, 2003)

It should smell like people working out, in my opinion.

However, it shouldn't reek. The best advise I can give is keep the air circulating. Schools smell bad when the air is stagnate. So utilize fans, open windows, or air conditioning.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Aug 13, 2003)

if you have carpet you might want to clean it with a good carpet shampooer once a month or so...


----------



## D_Brady (Aug 13, 2003)

Like it or not that smell everyone is talking about is bacteria and everyone that walks in your school knows it. If you act like you don't care your telling them something about your self.Know that being said if your working out hard people can smell it and they shouldn't be surprised by it.

 I try to keep the smell down to a minnimum by all students wearing shoes and as some of you already said , keep carpets clean and vent the place as best you can.

 And on a personal note ... For me NO mexican food before class.

 Dan Brady.

 :fart:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 13, 2003)

Well Steve just put down some mats from wall to wall. Right now they still smell new. Before that somewhat sweaty.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

Ours gets to smelling like a moose.

Luckily our instructor keeps the fans going and sprays the air freshner...


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ours gets to smelling like a moose.
> *



hmmm. 

do you know what a moose smells like, how a lonely farm boy knows what a sheep smells like?

second thought, maybe i dont want to know. :nuke:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

Lemme tell ya hon, its like the saying "once you go moose..." er... is that "once you go animal, you never..." no... er... 

But I imagine that 12 sweaty guys in an enclosed basement must smell vaguely mooselike.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 14, 2003)

It smells like kuchi, especially on hot summer days or eves when the doors are closed and the class is full. :erg: 

Normally it's not too bad as long as the doors remain open to help ventilate out the dojang.


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2003)

Ventilation doesn't seem to help, nor do fans or the AC.  Cleaning the carpets helped, for about a week.  But it usually smells like a gym in there.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 14, 2003)

when we don't keep up with the cleaning and spraying, the dojo smells like dead feet!


----------



## Seig (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *when we don't keep up with the cleaning and spraying, the dojo smells like dead feet! *


That conjures really nasty images....:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> * the dojo smells like dead feet! *



That sounds wonderful. It's just what a good, hard working dojang _should_ smell like! :barf: 


 :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *That sounds wonderful. It's just what a good, hard working dojang should smell like! *



I prefer to wear wrestling shoes while in the studio.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 15, 2003)

> I prefer to wear wrestling shoes while in the studio.




Jason,

  For some reason they don't like it when I wear my cheap Wally World tennis shoes............


   What brand of wrestling shoes have longevity for carpeted dojo use?? 

 Do they have any arch and insole support for the geriatrics like me & TessMania? :rofl:


I kinda like the idea of joss sticks, or incense pots personally


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *  For some reason they don't like it when I wear my cheap Wally World tennis shoes............*



I bet not. You probably tear up the carpet.:rofl: 



> What brand of wrestling shoes have longevity for carpeted dojo use??



Asics makes probaby the best shoes. I prefer wrestling shoes because they last soooooo much longer than century or the other brand basic martial art shoe. I just purchased a new pair a month ago. Man are they great. Too bad they didn't have them when I was in school and on the mat because they are the most comfortable shoe I have worn.



> Do they have any arch and insole support for the geriatrics like me & TessMania?



No :rofl: .


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

Since I'm the only one there.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Since I'm the only one there. *



Marketing Mr. C, it's all about marketing!   
Hey, I've got it, why not just be a Mc Dojo? Everyone else does it...  :barf: 

Anyway, the next time I'm in South Texas, I'd like to drop by your dojo for one of your Kenpo classes and engage in a good, hard work out.  Hey, what the fword, what do I care I'm TKD, I don't know any Karate. I'm just curious about all MAs, just throw me in with the white belts I don't care. :asian: 

Are you game for having a WTF TKD practitioner train with yall Karate Texans?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Since I'm the only one there. *



Yeah I bet.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason,
> 
> For some reason they don't like it when I wear my cheap Wally World tennis shoes............
> ...



Gee I wonder why that is Pete~!!!  Cheap wally world tennies that have steel reinforced toes.. Glad I wore my full body armor when sparring ya .. didn't hurt me a bit .. but Chronuss on the other hand.. well no comment *G*


Whatchoo talking about Arnold.. Geriatrics.. Speak for yourself old man~!!  I have  the arches of a Teenager.. *haurmphs*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

Starting Tuesday the studio is going to really smell like roses.. least for the first half hour.. then at closing.. it's going to reek.. We start the college Karate classes  Tues.  And this semester we're holding them at the studio instead of at the college gym.  The reason being,  The gym is divided into main gym and 2 upper side balconies usually holding bleachers but have areas for volleyball, tennis, wrestling  etc. they are divided by thin drop down plastic type dividers,  The volleyball or BB teams get the main gym and we get laryngitis trying to yell over the din to the class.  Not good.. 
So we're going to see how this works holding them at the studio this year.. 2 classes per week,  25 students plus whomever from our studio to help out.. it's going to be close quarters ~!!  Lysol ~!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I bet. *



That supposed to mean something?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Gee I wonder why that is Pete~!!!  Cheap wally world tennies that have steel reinforced toes.. Glad I wore my full body armor when sparring ya .. didn't hurt me a bit .. but Chronuss on the other hand.. well no comment *G*
> 
> 
> Whatchoo talking about Arnold.. Geriatrics.. Speak for yourself old man~!!  I have  the arches of a Teenager.. *haurmphs*  *



Arches of a teenager, hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Starting Tuesday the studio is going to really smell like roses.. least for the first half hour.. then at closing.. it's going to reek.. We start the college Karate classes  Tues.  And this semester we're holding them at the studio instead of at the college gym.  The reason being,  The gym is divided into main gym and 2 upper side balconies usually holding bleachers but have areas for volleyball, tennis, wrestling  etc. they are divided by thin drop down plastic type dividers,  The volleyball or BB teams get the main gym and we get laryngitis trying to yell over the din to the class.  Not good..
> So we're going to see how this works holding them at the studio this year.. 2 classes per week,  25 students plus whomever from our studio to help out.. it's going to be close quarters ~!!  Lysol ~!! *



SRO!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Arches of a teenager, hmmmmmmmmm. *




Ohhhhhh you better be wearing your cup when you come up Mr. Muffet~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *SRO! *



is SRO Texan or someother foreign acronym that I'm ignorant of


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Marketing Mr. C, it's all about marketing!
> Hey, I've got it, why not just be a Mc Dojo? Everyone else does it...  :barf:
> 
> ...



Believe me, I've tried. McDojo? it's so bad We're right behind a burger place, so I lose again!

You're welcome to come, and visit, I've always wanted to see WTF forms as they compare to ITF!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *is SRO Texan or someother foreign acronym that I'm ignorant of  *



Standing Room Only! Master Seig playing nightly!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Standing Room Only! Master Seig playing nightly! *



ahhh  Yeah, Standing room only is right.. I'm gonna get a spot by the door~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That supposed to mean something? *



YEP!!! 

You living in 100+ degree temp.'s and the humidity at 90%+ you figure it out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Arches of a teenager, hmmmmmmmmm. *



Get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhh  Yeah, Standing room only is right.. I'm gonna get a spot by the door~!! *



For the ventilation and quick exit?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> You're welcome to come, and visit, I've always wanted to see WTF forms as they compare to ITF! *



Cool! Thank you Mr. C... :asian: 

Well I know all the WTF Taeguek color belt poomse, and I'm now learning all of the Pal Gwe forms, and of course the BLACK forms. I've got Koryo in my repertoire , Kumgang's next...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I've got Koryo in my repertoire , Kumgang's next... *



  .....It's greek to me.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  .....It's greek to me. *



Sorry about that Jason, this is just World Taekwondo Federation TKD practitioners' _speak_ for our poomse (forms, kata or aka  hyung). Koryo and Kumgang are the first couple of the WTF BLACK belt forms.  

Before we digress further from this thread's subject, what was the question again???  

Oh yeah, what does your school smell like? Well, sometimes it smells like an old sweat sock, especially on hot summer days...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Sorry about that Jason, this is just World Taekwondo Federation TKD practitioners' speak for our poomse (forms, kata or aka  hyung). Koryo and Kumgang are the first couple of the WTF BLACK belt forms.  *



Ok, cool. I was used to the ITF forms. :asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  .....It's greek to me. *


Next time you're out, I'll give you a dissertation.


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 18, 2003)

Uh... That depends on weather or not the Space Yeti has had a bath lately... Right Clyde?


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Uh... That depends on weather or not the Space Yeti has had a bath lately... Right Clyde?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, no cheap shots at the wookies!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 19, 2003)

All's I know is that Wookies are coooool, they always have your back... :jedi1:


----------

